#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  1-27 июля 2006 года cеминары с д-р Нидой Ченагцанг в Москве и Подмосковье

## ullu

http://www.yutokpa.ru/index.php?id=2

Президент IATTM Доктор Нида Ченагцанг (Тибет, Амдо) в Москве с 1-27 июля. 

Программа семинара: 

1-6 июля – Тибетский массаж Ку Нье - второй уровень; 

7-13 июля – Оздоровительная система Ку Нье – диагностика и лечение- третий уровень; 

15-18 июля - Лечение мантрами в тибетской медицине; 

20-27 июля – Базовые практики для врачей тибетской медицины и целителей из цикла Юток Ньинтик – публично проводятся впервые в мире!!! 

Прием у доктора Ниды Ченагцанг. 

Доктор проведет консультации - диагностика хронических заболеваний, диета, рекомендации по тибетским лекарствам. Количество пациентов ограничено, прием будет проводиться строго по предварительной записи. 

Место: 

Пансионат «Лужки», Подмосковье, г. Серпухов,  дер. Лужки ( 6 км от трассы Москва - Крым). 

Как добраться: 

Как проехать до пансионта: карта

Пешком 

До г. Серпухов электричкой от Курского вокзала или автобусом от метро Южная до ж/д вокзала в Серпухове. Далее на такси до пансионата 

«Лужки» (дер. Лужки) стоит около 200 рублей. 

Автобус № 47 от вокзала в Серпухове отправляется 3 раза в сутки в 7 -30, 14-05 и в 17-00, он идет в дер. Лужки, но выйти надо раньше на 

остановке "Красная Гвоздика" . 

На автомобиле: трасса М2 - "Крым" (от Варшавского шоссе на Тулу), далее до поворота на Серпухов. 

Через 1 км , не доезжая въезда в Серпухов, будет поворот налево на «Лужки» (там стоит указатель на пансионат «Лесная опушка») 

Пансионат «Лесная опушка» 4 км , пансионат «Лужки» - 6 км 

Семинар по лечению мантрами будет проводиться в Москве, место уточняется. 

Информация о ценах. 

Организационные взносы за участие в семинаре с доктором Нидой Ченагцанг: 

Лечение мантрами - 3000 руб. 

Ку нье 2 уровень – процедуры - 10 500 руб. 

Ку нье 3 уровень – диагностика в ТТМ - 10 500 руб. 

Практики Юток Ньинтик – 4000 руб. плюс подношения учителю - на ваше усмотрение. 

В стоимость семинаров по Ку Нье и Юток Ньинтик входит проживание в номерах эконом-класса в подмосковном пансионате «Лужки» (Серпуховской р-н, дер. Лужки) в шестиместных двухкомнатных блоках с кухней и туалетом, душ на этаже. 

Возможно организовать питание в столовой, трехразовое питание 200 рублей в сутки. 

Пожалуйста, отправляйте свои заявки на проживание и участие до 25 июня. 

Скидки: 

! Скидки не суммируются! 

20% - проходящим все три курса (Ку Нье и Юток Ньинтик) 

15 % - проходящим оба уровня Ку Нье 

10 % - семейным парам 

25 % - студентам 

50 % - пенсионерам 



Запись на занятия: 

info@yutokpa.ru 

тел. 8-901-512-17-42 - Роман

----------

